# Past bridesmaid



## Vtec44 (May 1, 2017)

I shot her sister's wedding a few years back and she was one of the bridesmaids.  She's from Arizona and is currently in California visiting family.  She reached out to me for a portrait session.  I shot this on yesterday (Sun)  on both film and digital.  I'm currently waiting for film scans but here are a few digital shots...

D750, 85 f1.4 at f1.6. 

1


 2
2


3


4


5


----------



## jcdeboever (May 1, 2017)

Nice work. Amazing talent.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 2, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice work. Amazing talent.



Thanks!  Yeah she's really easy to photograph.


----------



## JustJazzie (May 3, 2017)

Stunning work as usual, dreamy and airy perfection.

Did the wind decide to help co-create these shots, or was it you're impeccable eye for detail that stirred it up? ;-)


----------

